# ciao. Florence, Italy set.



## Braineack (Jun 8, 2016)

After Venice we caught the high speed rail down to Florence for 4 days.  Awesome city.




Uffizi Gallery Courtyard by The Braineack, on Flickr




Street Screever by The Braineack, on Flickr




Duomo from Uffizi Gallery by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC01946 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC01973 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02007 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02033 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Jun 8, 2016)

DSC02040 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02069 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02123 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02174 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02190 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02235 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Jun 8, 2016)

DSC02249 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02277 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02321 by The Braineack, on Flickr




20160529_110338 by The Braineack, on Flickr




20160529_144350 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## weepete (Jun 8, 2016)

Sweet, looks like fun. The sunset shot reminded me of this San Giorgio Maggiore at Dusk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 8, 2016)

These are all great.  Did you post a review of the A6000?  Are you a convert?


----------



## Peeb (Jun 8, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> These are all great.  Did you post a review of the A6000?  Are you a convert?


He's really rockin it!


----------



## Braineack (Jun 8, 2016)

Yeah, but no convert.  if it had controls like a DLSR, then I'd like it much better.  And better glass.  and it falls apart at 3200 ISO.

It's really hard to fool with settings, where on my Nikon I can do most everything single-handedly--or at least without looking and going through menus. For example, switching the metering mode is pushing a button with my index finger, and then scrolling with my thumb.  On the Sony I must click menu, navigate to metering, then pick.

I often have to change the focusing mode from "wide" to "center" as a lot of times it simply won't focus on what I want it to when allowing it to choose from the entire frame.  But it does do a great job determining faces and giving them focus priority.  Problem is in a scene full of tons of tourists on a street, it might pick a random face to focus on instead of the building I'm aiming for.  Picking a focus point is a joke and takes FOREVER to move the point from one side of frame to other, and you must go through the menus to move it; it's on its own keypad on my Nikon.

Composing shots is odd using the EVF instead of looking through the lens, it's a concept I'm still getting used to.  There's a reason guns have optics; you look where you're shooting.  It is however very handy in a lot of situations.  But the fake little viewfinder could be cool if it wasn't so hard to see through--it just doesn't feel quite right holding the tiny camera up to your face; hard to explain.  But it is *EXTREMELY better* in the regards that you can see the image that you'll produce in real time.  You can setup your exposure based on what you see in the screen, take the shot, and end up with exact that image.  This is something DLSR fall very short on where the Nikon Live View mode is slow and clumsy -- needs a hybrid viewfinder.

Beyond that, I also struggle with how it renders colors in some scenes.  My default import settings for the a6000 require a lot of effort to get right.  I always have to desaturate the yellows and bump the vibrancy by around 30.  It really stink as skin tones.

Sometimes scenes are like completely washed (like without contrast and color) and color hued and I cant correct for it.  I also don't think the RAW file is as malleable as the D610. I spend at least twice the time processing my a6000 files than my d600 and it's annoying.

here's a good example:






You can see the amount of adjustments on the sliders.  It doesnt hold onto the the detail/information in shadows like my Nikon does, and I feel like faces are always washed out or oranged.  Might have something to do with only 12-bit images vs 14-bit.

I'm basically shooting a Sony/Nikon 24MP Crop sensor, but I don't think Sony has the image processing thing down.  It just doesn't have the color richness/depth.  The kit lens could also be a factor.  I can shoot my D610 against the A6000 with the same lens and compare if I really want to.

But shooting at 11fps still makes me giggle and it's SO much easier to lug around than the Nikon though.  It's serving itself well, but I'm not ditching my Big Boy camera for it.  Supplementing.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 10, 2016)

A few more that I stitched together:




DSC02043_stitch by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02135_stitch by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02178_stitch by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02334_stitch by The Braineack, on Flickr


and just some others:




DSC02061 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02065 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02073 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02203 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02236 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------

